# Xorg on FreeBSD configuration trouble



## danf (Sep 17, 2010)

Before I state my problem, let me just say two things. I am new to BSD. Second I already read the configuration tutorial which was posted at

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4224

I'm still having trouble

I am trying to install Xorg on BSD

I have use of my mouse before I load X When I load X I get a blank screen with no mouse input. 
The help file recommends that I put the lines in to rc.conf


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

when I do so, and reboot system has trouble mounting the drive. I had to force write access just to remove the lines from rc.conf. 
I can enable hald at the command line which seems to have no effect, positive or negative. I am confused about this dbus. I found the package at /usr/ports/devel/dbus and installed it however I am still unable to find the executable file.

I ran `Xorg -configure` and it said it found my mouse and created a new config file.

When I load X with this file it does the same thing. If I use the retro flag, I get a checkered screen with strange vertical bars which fade in and out and I can see the X cursor in the center but still no mouse input.

another thing that confuses me is that I guess the keyboard is working in X because I am able to press ctrl_alt_F1 to get to the console. However, I followed the directions to enable ctrl_alt_bksp, which involve pasting a couple lines in to /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy, and rebooting. However when I try to load X no longer works.

Can somebody at least point me in the right direction. I'm not even sure if dbus is the problem but I have been hunting the internet for more info on dbus and I haven't found much helpful information.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 17, 2010)

Handbook: X11 Configuration

Beyond that, if you supply specifics about your hardware, error messages, and file contents, we can make suggestions.


----------



## bsdme2 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi danf,

I have similar problem like your however mine mouse is move and yes the keyboard
is problem working otherwise I wouldn't be able to escape using CTR+ALT+F1
and CTR+C to get out. I think now I need to try to focus on the LCD monitor.
Hope I'm in the right direction. I'll check it out when I get home after work.

BSDME2


----------



## vermaden (Oct 1, 2010)

@danf

Try like that mate:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7956


----------

